# Corsa sport vs Corsa Touring



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

What the heck is the difference??


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

touring package has a second set of mufflers, therefore is quieter. Nice and loud at full throttle, but quiet at idle. Sport package is considerably louder. Both sound great. If you go to many of the dealers carrying both, you can see an exploded view of the systems.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...but the sports are not loud until you give it the gas...great...when I bought mine for the C5, the guy where I bought it told me I would want the sport (Corsa Indy/Pace Car) and I have never regretted it...
Bill


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

thank you gentlemen...corsa sport is what i want


----------



## LILGTO (May 3, 2009)

^^ I would go with corsa sport. That is what have and love it.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

The only thing is....is it loud enough??


----------



## LILGTO (May 3, 2009)

YES, no B.S.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

sound clips please...im two weeks away from pulling the trigger!


----------



## LILGTO (May 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=gto+corsa+sport&aq=f
http://www.utahmusclecars.com/khaos/42509dynoday.wmv
Leaving Facebook... | Facebook


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

LILGTO said:


> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=gto+corsa+sport&aq=f
> http://www.utahmusclecars.com/khaos/42509dynoday.wmv
> Leaving Facebook... | Facebook




SOLD!


----------



## LILGTO (May 3, 2009)

My job here is done.


----------



## HOGtos (Aug 2, 2008)

You can also go here and listen to sound bites

Corsa Performance Exhausts


----------



## RowdyRude (May 25, 2009)

Hows the sound inside the car with the corsa sport? Is it pretty tame when you're off the throttle?


----------



## LILGTO (May 3, 2009)

RowdyRude said:


> Hows the sound inside the car with the corsa sport? Is it pretty tame when you're off the throttle?


It has no drone inside the car, very tame.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Corsa Sport and Corsa Touring should sound similar when just driving around...it is when you get on the loud pedal that the Sports should distinguish themselves...Corsa's whole deal is no drone...and they're right...good luck,
Bill


----------



## motitus (Jun 19, 2008)

Here is a clip of the Corsa Touring Exhaust installed on my GTO:


----------

